

The Working Dead : People Who Waste Their Lives Away - One Day at a Time - vlad
http://www.lifereboot.com/2007/the-working-dead/

======
davidw
I love the ironic twist at the end:

> If you found this article helpful, please leave a donation for Shaun so that
> he can continue to pursue his dream career as a writer.

~~~
corentin
I'm trying to put a name on this trend (writers writing about writing,
bloggers blogging about blogging, software developers writing software
development tools, etc.)

This kind of self-fueled, zero-value added spiral.

------
Xichekolas
Sadly this article describes my job perfectly. Thankfully, monday is my last
day.

